# >>>>> TRINIDAD & TOBAGO: capital city and not only <<<<<



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Republic of Trinidad and Tobago* is an archipelagic state in the southern Caribbean. 
The country covers an area 5,128 square kilometres (1,980 sq mi).
Population: 1,2 million people (Black and East Indian 77.5%, mixed 20.5%, white 0.4%, Chinese and other 1.6% )
Trinidad and Tobago gained its independence from the United Kingdom in 1962
Today it is one of the wealthiest and most developed nations in the Caribbean and is listed in the top 66 High Income countries in the world. 
Recent growth has been fueled by investments in liquefied natural gas (LNG), petrochemicals, and steel; aluminum, and plastics projects are in various stages of planning. The country is also a regional financial centre. Tourism is targeted for expansion and is a growing sector in the country's economy, but it is not as important as in other Caribbean countries. 
Tertiary education is also free for all, up to the level of the Bachelors degree. Both the Government and the private sector also provide financial assistance in the form of academic scholarships to gifted or needy students for study at local, regional or international universities.










*GDP (nominal) *per capita: *$18,011* (2011)
(in 2001 - $7760)
*GDP (PPP) * per capita: *$21,867* (2011)
(in 2001 - $9140)
*Unemployment rate*: 6% (2011 est.)
*Population living below International poverty line:*4%
*Population living below national poverty line:*17% (2007)
*Human Development Index* - 0.760 
(high human development, ranks 62 out 187)
*Life expectancy at birth:* 71.4 years
*Literacy:* 98.6% 

http://www.colourbox.com
http://cia.gov
http://wikipedia.org


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

********************************************************************************************************

*Port of Spain* is the capital of the Republic of Trinidad and Tobago. The city has a municipal population of 57,000 (2009). It is located on the Gulf of Paria, on the northwest coast of the island of Trinidad and is part of a larger conurbation stretching from Chaguaramas in the west to Arima in the east with an estimated population of 600,000. Infrastructure and the high quality of life many citizens of Port of Spain enjoy.

Port of Spain:









Queen's Royal College by NigelDurrant http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]



























Holy Trinity Anglican Cathedral Port of Spain Trinidad








^^ National Museum and Art Gallery 
























Ray Cunningham http://www.flickr.com/photos/zaruka


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/quintenquestel/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwainthomas












































by richard.gomes42 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








by goldkoi http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincebetts


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*inhabitants*:


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ttfilmfestival








^^ President of Trinidad and Tobago http://www.torresfoundation.org 








by acla:works http://www.flickr.com/photos/aclaworks

















Photos provided by Seon Thompson


























http://www.ttentonline.com/galleries




















































































































http://u.tt


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by grandmasterphill http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quintenquestel/








by richard.gomes42 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
by chrisknight1


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing photos from Trinidad and Tobago....:cheers2:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the amazing photos from Trinidad and Tobago....:cheers2:


+1


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ thanks for comments!

more photos from T&T:

















by grandmasterphill http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








by Brian Kinzie http://www.flickr.com/photos/briankinzie








mogriff2001 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

























by architecturecaribbean http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]









by chrisknight1 http://www.panoramio.com/user/929307









Tobago Stonehaven http://cdn.media.kiwicollection.com








http://photobucket.com/profile/osirissail/index








by NigelDurrant http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by grandmasterphill http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]






























































http://devinath.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.audi.com.tt








mogriff2001 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

mogriff2001 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








by grandmasterphill http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L Country ! I didn't expect something as amazing as that.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Photo by William Barrow http://www.flickr.com/photos/wheelbarrowimaging








by architecturecaribbean http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

















by marcusexphoto 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice pictures thanxs for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/klaasfotocollectie
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Amazing!!!!!! Sweet Sweet T&T!!


----------

